# The biggest gun for an ankle holster?



## thardey (Jul 2, 2008)

Most of the time I carry a Glock .45 in my IWB kydex holster, and it works well. I usually wear box-cut dress shirts, which I leave untucked, and the full frame .45 hides on my body type extremely well.

However, sometimes I need to dress up a bit more, but the full suit jacket is too much. So I need to wear a tucked shirt, but I can't hide the IWB, or a shoulder holster.

I've tried the pocket holster routine, and that's not too bad for concealment, but I like the idea of a bigger bore, at least a .40. Of course, you need a bigger gun to handle that. That won't fit in a pocket. Or, more appropriately, you can't easily get one out of a pocket when you need it.

So, would something like a Glock 36 (.45 subcompact) be doable in an ankle-holster? I've got stout legs, so the size wouldn't be a problem, I just don't know what the limitations of the ankle-carry are.


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 2, 2008)

thardey said:


> So, would something like a Glock 36 (.45 subcompact) be doable in an ankle-holster? I've got stout legs, so the size wouldn't be a problem, I just don't know what the limitations of the ankle-carry are.


 
It can be done, but it's going to be very uncomfortable, even with the best of ankle holsters, if my guess is correct.  Just to satisfy curiousity's sake, I tried to carry a Glock 19 in an ankle rig, and after an hour, I decided enough was enough, and put it back on the belt rig.

The Glock 36 is actually closer in size to the midsized Glocks (such as the model 19 I mentioned), especially since you're looking at a 3.78" barrel.  It has a length of 6.77", and a height of 4.76",  compared to a Glock 19's 6.85" x 5.00".  

For me, a J-frame airweight is the heaviest / bulkiest I can carry comfortably, yet still feel confident in the caliber used, when using an ankle holster.  A Mitch Rosen DUN would be my first choice of holsters, along with using Speer's excellent 130 grain +P .38 Special Short Barrel Gold Dot load.

If you must have a .40+ pistol, then I'd recommend Kahr's PM40 series:

http://www.kahr.com/PA-1_40sw_pm.html

Height = 4", length = 5.35"  

That's about as small as a reliable .40 pistol can get, IMHO.  Also very light weight at about 17 ounces, with an unloaded magazine.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jul 2, 2008)

I have found ankle holsters need the lightest guns you can find least you do the 'Chester' walk (from Gunsmoke.. you remember Chester, right?)

As a result, I find the P3AT in a Galco Apache ankle rig just disappears and is very easy to walk normal. Even do low kicks and the gun stays put (try that with a Glock in an ankle rig!!!)

I look forward to the new Taurus slim line 9mm polymer pistols and hope Ruger, who makes the LCP ripoff of the P3AT, makes a clone of the Kel-tec P9.

Maybe then, with DPX ammo, a 9mm that is really light and slim can be carried in an ankle rig.

Deaf


----------



## thardey (Jul 2, 2008)

So, in other words, pocket pistols only for ankle-holsters.

Gotcha, I figured as much.

Thanks.


----------



## chinto (Jul 3, 2008)

there are some very small .45 cal weapons like the Trapper pistol.... but for myself i would tend to go to 9mm or 380 or smaller like .32 cal for that.. no smaller then .32 cal ever for self defense in my opinion!!  
but then I am not a fan of the ankle holster for myself.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 3, 2008)

have you considered a smartcarry? http://www.smartcarry.com/


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 3, 2008)

KenpoTex said:


> have you considered a smartcarry? http://www.smartcarry.com/


Nice, except for those photos of that old guy in his underwear... :lol:


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jul 3, 2008)

I've tried ankle carry and I just can't do it....the holster just begins to annoy me after not too very long wearing it.


----------



## thardey (Jul 8, 2008)

KenpoTex said:


> have you considered a smartcarry? http://www.smartcarry.com/



Not bad, except that I can't stand to carry in the front. I spend a lot of time sitting in front of a computer.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 8, 2008)

well then perhaps a "holster shirt" http://www.511tactical.com/511-holster-shirt-40011.html

with a small weapon (baby Glock or j-frame) and a slightly baggy shirt, this would probably work well.  You could just replace one of your shirt buttons with velcro for easy access.


----------

